# General Category > General Chit Chat >  How are you?

## Suzi

Hey peeps I thought I'd see how you all are - like a bit of a mindfulness "check in" practise. Sit/lie/stand and just focus on your breathing. Breath in allow that breath to travel all around your body. Notice how it feels in each bit of your body. Notice how you are feeling. Breathe out, allow the negatives to leave you. Breathe in and allow it to fill you from your toes up. How are you feeling? Breathe out. Allow yourself to "be" for that moment in time. However you are feeling is not "wrong."

Give yourself the time to check in and to "arrive"..

----------

Paula (07-09-22)

----------


## Paula

Thanks, I needed that

----------

Suzi (07-09-22)

----------


## Suzi

I hope it helped. It's a 3 minute mindfulness "arriving" exercise we did on my MBSR course. I rely on it so much. It doesn't take long and the more you practise it and you give yourself permission for those few minutes it gets easier and you are able to be less distracted and more focussed. If you are distracted, that's ok, just bring your thoughts back to your breathing. There is no harsh judgement or "failing" on this.

----------

Paula (07-09-22)

----------


## Flo

Yes, I've been doing breathing exercises too....it's a great way to de-stress. Good thinking suzi.

----------

Suzi (07-09-22)

----------


## Suzi

Just thought I'd do a random check in thread! 
We were meant to be looking round Portsmouth Uni with F today, but they have had the lurgy from school and so decided last night that they really couldn't face getting on the road for about 4am to get there for 930am start.... So relieved as I started the coldy thing and have a banging headache... So glad we aren't going today.... So today shall be spent testing F on their chemistry ready for a mock paper on Monday - this would be fine but I know totally f all about chemistry... lol
Planning on crochet and a movie later and curry for tea!

----------


## Strugglingmum

I'm doing well. Was at a leader's meeting in church this morning, then cooked Shepherd's pie and veg broth for our seniors lunch club on Monday. Home now and ready for feet up with crochet hook and Netflix

----------

Suzi (01-10-22)

----------


## Suzi

Sounds fab!

----------


## magie06

We were in town this morning. I did a bit of Christmas shopping and we're home again. I plan on sitting watching hocus pocus 2 this evening and maybe doing a bit of sewing.

----------


## Jaquaia

I had my flu and COVID jabs. One in each arm so both arms and hot, swollen and sore!

----------


## Suzi

Christmas shopping? Oh I haven't even thought about that (although have a pair of snowpeople on my Amazon wish list lol)

Well done for Flu and covid. I'm due my flu in a couple of weeks - as I've caught the school lurgy from Fern it's a good job it isn't over the next couple of days...

----------


## Paula

Im ok. A bit pssed of with Jess as shes been off shift for three days and one nothing but play games and binge watch tv. Ive got my flu jab next week but our area seems a bit slow on covid - Im not the only eligible one who hasnt got their invite yet.

----------


## magie06

I have both flu and covid on Tuesday morning. 
Aisling was a bit snippy with G yesterday. I told him to pick her up on it. I'd like to stop that kind of behavior before it becomes a problem.

----------


## Suzi

That sounds fair enough. 

Are you two still going out for your drives etc?

----------


## magie06

Aisling has been busy on the Sundays since she went back to school. I miss the drives, but I understand that she's becoming more independent. I still get some chat before the school bus comes.

----------


## Suzi

What's she up to on a Sunday? Have you told her you miss that time with her? Maybe she could spend a weekend or so with her?

----------


## magie06

She's busy doing reports and projects on a Sunday. She keeps up to date with ordinary homework during the week, but likes to do the others at the weekend.

----------


## Suzi

That's understandable!

----------


## Suzi

It's quiet in here today, how are you all?

I've made a glow in the dark ghost for Fern, talked through revision with them, watched the progress of the reconstruction of the pond (long story...)

----------


## Paula

Ive had a lovely few hours watching Strictly with Katie, and then introduced her to the wonders of Blankety Blank (seriously, it hasnt changed one single built since I was a kid - back in the dark ages!)

----------

Suzi (16-10-22)

----------


## Jaquaia

Love the ghost!!! 

I'm a bit meh. But made the gingerbread that my dad used to make all the time and it tastes as good as I remember so that's made me smile.

----------

Paula (15-10-22),Suzi (16-10-22)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Had a mostly crochet day yesterday (orders)
This morning I'm going to a christening and then make a roast for my lot.

----------

Jaquaia (16-10-22),Suzi (16-10-22)

----------


## Suzi

Thank you all for sharing! 

You up to anything nice today?

----------


## Jaquaia

Editing counselling essays and uni work! But I intend to make time for cake and reading.

----------


## Paula

There should always be time for cake!

I hope to chalk paint a cupboard in my downstairs bathroom - its currently cream and wood, I want it grey  :):

----------


## Suzi

Always cake! 

OO Paula, enjoy that - don't forget to take before and after pics!

----------


## Suzi

Everyone OK?

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm in pain. Something is inflamed in my shoulder and it hurts a lot. Plus counselling in a little under an hour then driving lesson.

----------


## Paula

Tired, busy.

----------


## Suzi

> I'm in pain. Something is inflamed in my shoulder and it hurts a lot. Plus counselling in a little under an hour then driving lesson.


Sorry about the pain. Will you rest when you can and get help with things too, rather than pushing through?




> Tired, busy….


 :Panda:  What are you up to? Something fun I hope!

----------


## Paula

Work meeting, study and, yes, going out for a coffee in a bit with a friend

----------


## Suzi

Glad you're going out too, you'll need a break after work and study!

----------


## Strugglingmum

Plodding but ok.

----------


## Suzi

Plodding is still good love.

----------


## Jaquaia

> Sorry about the pain. Will you rest when you can and get help with things too, rather than pushing through?


I've been asking for help. I even asked James to massage some ibuprofen gel into my shoulder.

----------


## Suzi

Blimey, that's a first! I'm proud of you for asking for help.

----------


## Jaquaia

It came up in counselling too, I actually admitted I'm stubborn...

----------


## Paula

Im truly impressed  :):

----------


## Suzi

Blimey! That's impressive!

----------


## magie06

Jaquaia, you stubborn? Really? I never would have thought that of you?  :O:

----------


## Jaquaia

:P: 

I'm currently sat with an ice pack on my shoulder and have voluntarily taken pain relief. That's progress for me!

----------


## Suzi

It is progress!

----------


## Paula

:Panda:

----------


## Flo

Ian's turn to do the main meal for a local lunch club so I've taken the pooch out twice and another walk on my own....feeling a bit cream crackered myself...but there IS a bonus to lunch club....they always save me a dinner and pud! Looking forward to that. Also, I have finally found a site that does (makes) very colourful dressing gowns in lots of weird colours and patterns...even made to measure kiddies gowns and onesies....Ian wants a new one so he shall have a really funky one for christmas ....black background with multicoloured paw prints on! He'll probably glow in the dark! Can't wait for it to arrive soon.I'm already fed up with the darker evenings and we've hardly started!!

----------


## Strugglingmum

That dressing gown sounds awesome. 
I'm fed up with the dark too!!

----------


## Suzi

That dressing gown place sounds awesome!

----------

